# Freshwater Redoubt, Isle of Wight - Nov 07



## Urban Mole (May 24, 2008)

Visited this place twice now, with various people, Pinky, MarkR, Timtom, HeavenlyPhoto, Chrispy, and others.
Its privately owned and the owner doesnt like uninvited guests, so beware.


> 1855-56 saw the building of Fort Redoubt on the cliffs at the western end of the Bay. This was built in order to stop the French landing and attacking the other forts on the Solent side of the Island. It is not open to the public but the main layout can still be observed from above on the Downs. A deep, brick lined ditch was cut to the north and west in order to stop an attack from the land. Inside the ditch was a barrack block designed to house 24 soldiers. On the top of the newly created island was a parade ground and a one story flat roofed building. This was made into two stories in 1936 as quarters for the officers and NCOs. Extensive tunnels and rooms were built under the chalk of the cliff so as to be safe from mortars. The fort was restricted in size and so in 1928 was sold to Mrs Amelia Bowland Cross for £600. Since then it has come under several owners and a tea rooms added, but has since become a private house. Greater detail can be found in a small boook by Anthony Cantwell called "Freshwater Redoubt" and printed by the Waverley Press, Ryde.


More info here ---> http://www.palmerstonforts.org.uk/pdf/fresh.pdf

Ariel view;






Firstly outside the grounds is a building, with 2/3 rooms, unsure of its purpose.





This pic shows a bowl with room for heating underneath.





A close up of the bowl.





Old fireplace.





Outer shot.





This tunnel was wthin the main complex and linked the main building, to all the stores around the edge of the redoubt.





One of the storage areas(not linked to the tunnel).





Entrance to the chalk cliff exit.





Looking back.





Decending downwards.





And again.





This is a pully, proberbly to unload stuff from supply ships.





Steps down to the beach.





Looking out to the beach.





Old daytime shot of the Redoubt from the beach.

Second visit, in the daytime.





More storage.





View through the gate again.





A lonely fence post about to fall in.





Looking down the cliff edge.

Will upload some more soon....


----------



## MD (May 24, 2008)

good pics mate ive never been to the iow


----------



## reddwarf9 (May 24, 2008)

mattdonut said:


> good pics mate ive never been to the iow



Echo that, ive never been either although from the posts ive seen looks like a fun place to explore 

RD


----------



## Silverfox (May 24, 2008)

That looks like a real hoot to explore those cave looking shots, are they just tunnels or actual caves?

Well documented chap


----------



## Urban Mole (May 24, 2008)

More;





Steps up the chalk cliff, from the bay.





Can anyone see the lookout in this picture?
This would have fed info to the redoubt.





Zooming in...





Close up, doorway behind, but filled in.





Gun position





Another gun position.





Same again, these 2 overlook the bay area.





Possibly a search light position.


----------



## Foxylady (May 24, 2008)

That is a fantastic site. There are so many interesting bits to it...imagine living there, eh! ...Bliss! Excellent stuff!


----------



## Urban Mole (May 24, 2008)

I have some pictures Ill post up when Ive sorted them, they are of the Carponier, in the ariel picture it can be seen, but its just been left to nature, and is in an unrepairable state, it also includes a freshwater well


----------



## Stormhawk (Jun 8, 2008)

What a fantastic explore and photos!

I've been on holiday to the IOW many times and visit Freshwater bay every time. I've always wanted to go inside the tunnel that leads out to the cliff. It looks amazing in your photographs.


----------



## graybags (Jun 8, 2008)

*Freshwater*

excellent pics
that last one is definitely a gun position, 7inch RBL IMHO, but i may be wrong, you can see the racer rails
regards

Graybags


----------



## littledasypus (Mar 21, 2009)

Are you there? Hello? Help, how do I send you a private message?


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 21, 2009)

littledasypus said:


> Are you there? Hello? Help, how do I send you a private message?



As a new member you won't have pm privileges yet. It will be automatically activated when you've been here a short while and made a certain number of posts and you become a regular member.
Welcome to DP, btw.


----------



## littledasypus (Mar 21, 2009)

Am fellow Wight Explorer. Can't work out how to use a forum. Aaargh.
I know this place well by the way!


----------



## littledasypus (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for info Foxylady.


----------



## jonney (Mar 23, 2009)

Great post. Don't suppose I'll get to the IOW any time soon but it looks a great place to explore


----------

